# Canadian Open Barbecue Competition



## squeezy (May 1, 2007)

For those of you in or around Ontario or will be visiting this summer, consider attending this competition.

I have applied to be a judge, but I won't know if I will be chosen until about 1 month from that weekend ...

Would be neat to meet some SMF members there ... so mark it on your calendar.







http://canadianbarbecueassociation.com/


----------

